# Name sign for desk



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

This is for an administrative assistant in a local school and I have been wanting to use some of my veneers so this looked like a good project for that. Madrone Burl on Maple, 12" x 3" by 7/8" thick, finished in Nitrocellulose lacquer. I didn't try to fill the pores - one coat of sealer, one coat of semi-gloss.

Front and outside profile designed in CorelDraw, exported to Fusion 360, engraved with 0.25" 60° Amana bit, profile cut with 0.25" Whiteside compression bit. Back designed in Carveco and engraved with the same 60° bit.

Cut veneer to fit oversize Maple blank - 








Glued veneer with TB I and pressed in my veneer press - 








On the CNC - 








Madrone Burl veneer on Maple - 








I am very pleased at how clean this came out! This was one pass on the CNC.








Back side - 








Enjoy!
David


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

Good job David, especially using Fusion360. I've played with it, but there's a learning curve!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice, David
Herb


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Perfect verse for this year!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Really nice.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

You couldn't get a nicer desk sign.Perfect David.




James jj777746


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice. And a readable font to boot!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very attractive, David! What is the font on the teacher's name?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, Guys! I saw that font on something Mike ( @MT Stringer ) did a while back; it's Mechanic of the Heart. 

To use it like this, though, I had to edit the font in CorelDraw because the letters overlap in places and it won't make a good carving. For instance, the top right of the 'M' and the loop on the 'r' cross over each other and while it looks fine for documents it's not so good on carvings, or at least I don't think it would look as good.

David


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

difalkner said:


> To use it like this, though, I had to edit the font in CorelDraw because the letters overlap in places and it won't make a good carving. For instance, the top right of the 'M' and the loop on the 'r' cross over each other and while it looks fine for documents it's not so good on carvings, or at least I don't think it would look as good.
> 
> David


Bravo!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice little project and a good reason to use some of your Veneer. I still like that press you made from the old planner.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Bet Mrs. Green really likes that!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wow looks great


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

It's a beauty, David. The lines along the top looked like highlights on a curve - very effective.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

TenGees said:


> It's a beauty, David. The lines along the top looked like highlights on a curve - very effective.


Thanks, Paul. It looked like it needed something so I added those and she liked it. 

David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Thanks, Guys! I saw that font on something Mike ( @MT Stringer ) did a while back; it's Mechanic of the Heart.
> 
> To use it like this, though, I had to edit the font in CorelDraw because the letters overlap in places and it won't make a good carving. For instance, the top right of the 'M' and the loop on the 'r' cross over each other and while it looks fine for documents it's not so good on carvings, or at least I don't think it would look as good.
> 
> David


It looks like the veneer press is working out fine for you, that was a good reuse of the old planer. Do you find that it restricts you any to the size of the project?

HErb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, Herb, it works well but is limited to the space of the platens and the guide columns. But that's ok because I rarely do large inlay or projects. The height is surprising, though. I don't recall exactly how high it will go but it's got to be close to 6" if you crank it all the way up.

David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Yes, Herb, it works well but is limited to the space of the platens and the guide columns. But that's ok because I rarely do large inlay or projects. The height is surprising, though. I don't recall exactly how high it will go but it's got to be close to 6" if you crank it all the way up.
> 
> David


That might be great for veneering a jewelry box after it was built....
Just thinking,
HErb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

It would probably be better to veneer the panel for the lid prior to attaching it to the box. This press stands a chance of collapsing a jewelry box and depending on how the box and lid were made maybe not get good pressure in the middle area of the lid, only around the perimeter.

David


----------

